
Hotjar – An update on your account security - bxenos
https://help.hotjar.com/hc/en-us/articles/360004391673
======
sergiomiranda
Considering that Github and Twitter admitted to something very similar
recently, it seems like there is a pattern emerging. Does anyone have any idea
on a common element that might be causing these situations?

